# 09/05 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Orton & Nakamura Battle for No.1 Contendership



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Denny Sanford Premier Center, Sioux Falls , SD*​


> The next challenger for Jinder Mahal’s WWE Championship will be determined on SmackDown LIVE when Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura clash in a huge first-time-ever showdown. Who will earn the right to face The Modern Day Maharaja: The Viper or The King of Strong Style? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura battle for a WWE Championship opportunity tonight on SmackDown LIVE*​


> A monumental first-time-ever battle will determine the next challenger for Jinder Mahal’s WWE Championship. Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura will collide for the huge opportunity tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Both men certainly feel that they have been wronged by The Modern Day Maharaja in their last chances at the championship. Orton’s last championship opportunity ended with the shocking return of The Great Khali, who prevented him from escaping the Punjabi Prison. Nakamura’s title pursuit at SummerSlam was ruined by The Singh Brothers, who distracted The King of Strong Style, giving Mahal the opening he needed to leave Brooklyn with the championship.
> 
> Both Orton and Nakamura got measures of payback on Mahal and his crew in recent weeks, but still want the WWE Championship more than anything. Only one Superstar will earn the right to challenge Jinder Mahal. Who will it be: The Viper or The Artist Known as Shinsuke Nakamura? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Natalya takes on Carmella tonight on SmackDown LIVE*​


> Ms. Money in the Bank Carmella could get one step closer to becoming SmackDown Women’s Champion when she battles Natalya tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> The Princess of Staten Island has made no bones about it since winning the second Women’s Money in the Bank Ladder Match – sooner or later, she’s coming for the title. That threat has been hanging over the division for several months, as Carmella waits for the right time to pounce.
> 
> ...











*Will Kevin Owens continue to rail against Shane McMahon?*​


> Kevin Owens made it clear last week that he believes SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon is the sole reason he is not the United States Champion, claiming that Shane-O-Mac cost him the title after the SmackDown LIVE Commissioner took over as referee during Owens’ unsuccessful challenge of AJ Styles.
> 
> KO tried to prove his point last week, taking over as official after forcing the referee for the match between Sami Zayn and Aiden English’s match to give him his jersey. Owens may have gone a bit overboard, planting Zayn with a Pop-up Powerbomb, then fast-counting English’s pinfall. Shane ruled that Owens’ decision as the impromptu referee was not official, but seemingly now realizes just how furious Owens is.
> 
> Will Kevin Owens continue to antagonize Shane McMahon? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Will Dolph Ziggler finally show off his star power?*​


> During SmackDown LIVE last week, an erratic Dolph Ziggler promised to show the WWE Universe star power like they’d never seen before. The Showoff went back on his word, however, saying the crowd in Little Rock, Ark., didn’t deserve to see what he had planned. He went on to promise that he would make his big reveal tonight.
> 
> Will Ziggler finally unveil what will give him unprecedented star power?


*Corey Graves to take over as new SmackDown LIVE commentator*​


> As first announced on WWE's Twitter page, Corey Graves will be joining the SmackDown LIVE commentary team, replacing JBL who opted to leave his position at the desk late last week to pursue his new opportunity as a Beyond Sport Global Ambassador.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/904744903938371586
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eh.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bunch of meaningless #1 contendership matches that includes talented people for the last couple months. But it sucks.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Will there be AJ Styles open challenge?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Moho Hwoarang said:


> Will there be AJ Styles open challenge?


 Hope not.

Give AJ and Corbin the week off and give more time to those segments.

There's 5 weeks till HIAC, no point getting everyone on there just for the sake of it.


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> Hope not.
> 
> Give AJ and Corbin the week off and give more time to those segments.
> 
> There's 5 weeks till HIAC, no point getting everyone on there just for the sake of it.


If it is not, then I am going to miss Smackdown tonight,just open in the last half hour for the main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like how AJ's US inspired attire, the first thing I thought when I saw it was Captain America :lol


Might just call him Cap while he holds the title.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Graves pulling double duty. Good for him.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Road Dogg gonna be blocking a lot of Becky fans if she doesn't appear for the 3rd time in 5 weeks.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

What happened to commentators being part of a brand?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm curious 2 see what kind of match orton and nak will have


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the (GLORIOUS) Blue Brand :liquor


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AJ Styles is supposed to do the open challenge each week like Cena, so I am hoping it happens tonight. I know that Benjamin and Gable just started teaming but I would love to see a Benjamin vs Styles match, it would be great to hear his theme again too.*


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm really glad Corey and Tom are together again. Best commentary pair this company has had in a long time.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Watch Corbin interrupt the open challange.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Watch Corbin interrupt the open challange.


I bet that's what happens this aj style open challenge is probably going to turn into a joke by having Corbin always coming out in some way. They probably like we can't have aj out due cenas open challenge


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Randy Orton or Shinsuke Nakamura be the new Number One Contender for the WWE title?
- Will Sami Zayn get revenge on Kevin Owens for angrily disrupting his match last week?
- Who will be next to accept AJ Styles's United States Open Challenge?
- Will Dolph Ziggler finally reveal his star power after teasing his change for weeks now?
- How will Breezango deal with the newly accused Aiden English here tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

AJ vs Corbin is probably happening at the next PPV, so I guess AJ is gonna issue the US Open Challenge and someone will answer it before Corbin but Corbin will come out again like last week.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Graves doing both RAW and SDL? Nice, Also will probably end up just DVRing this show and skipping through most of it.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Nothing really stands out about tonight's show sadly. I was hoping after last week's bust they would pick up the slack tonight.

I'm a little curious to see Orton and Nakamura, but I have minimal expectations of it being an exciting match. But who knows.

I'm really wanting to see more of the US challenge, though I don't see it listed. And if AJ gets a match I'm betting Corbin comes out and sucks all the fun out of the room.

And where the hell is Charlotte...Becky...hello??? Why are the 2 best women on the SD brand MIA.

Natalya vs Carmella. I enjoy Carmella, but this whole Ellswerth gimmic has ran it's course and I bet he interferes tonight. NEXT...

I'm interested in the KO and Shane feud. I'm pretty sure that will be a good segment. It was enjoyable last week.

Dolph Zi...NEXT...

Time to start drinking so I can watch this tonight. I'll probably watch 205 also, I've enjoyed it the last couple of weeks and I've been trying to give it another chance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not enthused about having to sit through Corey's commentary on two shows now. Glad JBL is gone, but Corey annoys me too :lol

They showed the ad for the Nak vs Orton match about 4 times during Raw, so it better live up to the hype lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I won't hear JBL's voice on SDL anymore :tripsblessed :tripsblessed


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm ready for another exciting edition of Smackdown!

Time to find out who is losing to Jinder in a few weeks.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't believe I am putting myself to watch this garbage after last week's fiasco. 

Road Dogg best be on sabattical.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton and Nakamura could be great. Hope they get some pretty time on their match.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

First time watching SD in a month, lets see how this goes.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Graves!

:YES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Graves is a major upgrade from JBL. Don't care if he's already on the RAW team.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's an NXT reunion boys. At least we can hear Graves say "Kinshasa!" again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ratchet Carmella ya'll.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That actually wasn't bad, Shinsuke.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you KO


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh I thought Charlotte was back for a minute.


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Wheres carmellas ring gear


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hmmm sign brothers attack nakamura and orton leading to orton and nakamura against the singh brothers next week


hahaha love kev


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wow, guys cutting promos while looking at the camera. Shocking.

Carmella’s new attire is gone. Boo.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Segments intercepting each other like this helps the show flow better.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO KO you can't just waltz out and make yourself a referee :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Aww - I thought his news was to cancel the match!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Obsessed Owens is WAAAAY better than "patriotic" Owens..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was a weirdly long pause Shane :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shane forgot his lines


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens is gonna beat the shit out of Shane at some point.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO is always a highlight


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure if Shane is trying to convey rage or if he's just gassed...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wanna see Kevin be a guest referee every week.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KO does realise that Triple H isn't even around on Raw right now, so that wouldn't even help him if he was still on Raw :lmao


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Who wouldn't want to be on Raw, away from Road Dogg!

Ohh that Triple Nose shade!!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is the dick Kevin Owens I've been missing.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao Owens is evil


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAVAGEEEEEEE


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Owens is really good on the mic, nice to see him back doing what he can do.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn that was harsh. If I was Shane I'd be throwing hands too.:lol


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Pay attention folks. This is a heel at work.*


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shane snapped.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, Kevin took it TOO FAR!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shane and his punches :ti


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a strangely dark promo


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit its dana white


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good segment.

Felt as authentic as the SDLive months before the shakeup.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shane in another feud lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That promo turned dark very quickly lol.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Shane punches like a kitten playing with yarn...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

What did KO say, I was on youtube


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck its billy corgan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was not PG.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Good opening segment. Makes me laugh how Shane always make himself the heel when he's not supposed to, but I really want to see a brawl between these two.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cant believe people complain about Shane O. This is the best thing Kevin Owens can be doing right now.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Well that was decent.

Good promo from Owens.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I missed the first few minutes of the show. Why is Graves on the Smackdown commentary team? What happened to JBL?


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

KO giving lessons on how to cut real promos


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> That was not PG.


The beginning of the Cena/Reigns promo wasn't very PG either last night.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kevin just told Shane he and his family would be better off if Shane was dead. Dang Kevin that is so mean!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Owens I loved has returned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> Cant believe people complain about Shane O. This is the best thing Kevin Owens can be doing right now.


The program will be good but I'll always be a little miffed by ass-kicker Shane McMahon beating up the guys who win world titles.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy Shit? Is smackdown back :mark:

Strong as fuck start for once.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sick of these Total Bellas ads lol, can't wait for it to actually start so it can end :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This Shane/Owens feud is already better than Shane/Styles


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Kevin just told Shane he and his family would be better off if Shane was dead. Dang Kevin that is so mean!


If KO had told Stephanie that, the audience would be cheering KO. 
They would errupt in "Yes" chants!
And WWE would also be better without her! 
The only person who would suffer would be her plastic surgeon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great start to this feud.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shane vs kev owens, shane with another bump off the cell himmmmmmmm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO selling those fists of fury.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

lol Shane's punching patterns, it's like he's trying to wrap a present last second


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

KO is gonna sue WWE even though he provoked Shane on purpose :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Woah, this is bigger than I thought it'd be.

Owens finally has something to do.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm so sick of these Total Bellas ads lol, can't wait for it to actually start so it can end :lol


I cannot believe my eyes, no Shield member in your avatar?????

:surprise:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel looks so tall at that angle lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Shut up" :lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Kevin should get Otunga to represent him. The segments would be fun!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MrJT said:


> I cannot believe my eyes, no Shield member in your avatar?????
> 
> :surprise:


I had to take some time out to rep my Kiwi girl Dakota


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why isn't Carmella wearing her new gear?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

god damn nattie, you look fuckable tonight


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

:lol Miss Money in the Bank with that jobba entrance. I love how Nattie power walks to the ring. The camera angle is just right on her.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Natalya look good.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm excited for LegaSHE:
Natalya (c) vs Charlotte for the Women's Championship at Hell in a Cell
House shows heading into HIAC have these two squaring off. 

Carmella should cash in next year around Mania.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wild Card finals next week! Naomi vs. Natalya!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I had to take some time out to rep my Kiwi girl Dakota


i dig her


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank god Natalya has her hair down this week, those stupid bun things looked so silly.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens is gold.

Carmella looks nice.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thank god Natalya has her hair down this week, those stupid bun things looked so silly.


Yeah. She looks so much better. I hope she keeps her hair like that.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Truth.com again lying with exaggerated figures. kind of hypocritical isn't it?

Gods..get this pissbreak match over with fast. I'd rather watch rocks erode.

And why "fists of fire"? Shane's looked more like "Fists of Tepid" or "fists of lukewarm". Great promo work by both though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The women's champ comes out to the sound of indifference. Who thought it was a good idea to put the strap on her?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ellsworth is so stupid, he almost cost Carmella the briefcase LOL.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roll up win for Nattie...wonder what Corbin is up to.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

you can kick out of multiple finishers but you can't kick out of the roll up.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol james just cost her the match


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

That match was better than what I expected to be honest.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Ellsworth cucked on live television


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more Ellsworth :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not a bad match. I just cannot care about Natalya as champion.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, the roll up has to be one of the most protected finishers in the history of wrestling..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Carmella just repeated herself lol :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Road Dogg get fired?

Smackdown's kinda lit right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

SD Live starting off with some pretty intense promos. WTF :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

SD bringing back wrasslin' with these storylines lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also LOL everybody is being mean today :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What's up with this Smackdown and it's dark comments :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Damm they getting savage on the mic tonight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Carmella is being so mean!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another low shot..................any who its a set up


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is the end of James Ellsworth. It was a great run!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol dam


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eh, Carmella, don't drop Ellsworth unless you want more crickets every time you come to the ring


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now what is Ellsworth going to do? Manager was the only thing he was good at!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So what's next for Ellsworth? Is he going to try to win her over for the next few weeks? Or does he screw her out of MITB?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The abortion line..damn they're cutting it close lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seriously what is going on, SD is decent right now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

What is with these mean ass promos? Holy crap..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ziggler has re-debuts like 5 times. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolph re-debuting after about 9 years in the company or something :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gotta feeling this re-debut of Ziggler is gonna be cringy as hell.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Please please please don't let this be stupid. Don't fail me now Road Dogg.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well shit. Carmella with that brutal (in a good way) promo.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So did they just turn Carmella face?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Feels like Smackdown of 2016 atm. Hope they keep it up. Not getting my hopes up yet though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think this is a set up. Elsworth is gonna come back down the road when Carmella has a title match and help her win.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to agree here...where has this life come from? And no, it isn't COrey Graves.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

They should do a storyline where Elllsworth takes some super soldier serum and turns into Big Cass


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler's gonna come out singing and dancing :lmao


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I love Ellsworth, so I hope he stays on screen in some capacity. Maybe as part of the new 105 Live?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OH MY GOD HB ZIGGLER


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

the return of Nicky!!!


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> This is the end of James Ellsworth. It was a great run!





Mordecay said:


> Eh, Carmella, don't drop Ellsworth unless you want more crickets every time you come to the ring





Joseph92 said:


> Now what is Ellsworth going to do? Manager was the only thing he was good at!





Headliner said:


> So what's next for Ellsworth? Is he going to try to win her over for the next few weeks? Or does he screw her out of MITB?


He'll win Carmella back by helping her win the title when she does elect to cash-in. I doubt he's going anywhere yet. I don't see Carmella on her own yet...she'll come to crickets indeed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dolph coming out as the new age red rooster! calling it now!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Get ready for another awesome Zigger shoot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Tumornator sounds like a cruel joke.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time to get depressed.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The way they've turned Connor into a mascot is pretty off-base. There's a reason other charities don't do that, making a caricature out of a dead kid doesn't play well.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, we got it. Can we continue with the show now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wont make a joke about this nor will i laugh, keep on fighting kids


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trophies said:


> Time to get depressed.


This is awesome. I know this stuff is shown a lot on WWEtv but how can you get depressed when you see these kids having the time of their life.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Steph was serious when she said philanthropy was the future of marketing.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Even while doing philanthropy, why does Stephanie Mc Cunt still come off as a venomous sycophant?











Source: https://twitter.com/StephMcMahon/status/581881800659591168


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why CENA'S theme? :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO THE DRONES ARE SINGING IT


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Was about to call Dolph Ziggler is the new Emmalina. No nevermind, the new Charlie Hass or Damien Sandow.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So basically they gave him Charlie Haas gimmick??? It was nice knowing ya, Dolph!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hunter's old theme :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

First I thought he was Emmalina 2.0, but now it looks as if he's Charlie Haas 2.0.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Holy shit Smackdown is not playing with these dark ass segments


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is this?:lol:done


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolph just made me love...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dolph, what are you doing? I wonder what he will try next?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wtf is this shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Hunter's old theme :ha


Macho Man*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well. So much for Smackdown having a great show tonight.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So is Ziggler the guy the new call-ups first feud with now? He's clearly gonna feud with Roode


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler trying to do Charlie Haas all in one night.

He should come out to "Cult of Personality"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ziggler shoulda asked for them release papers years ago


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Naomi:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh my god, i'm in stiches


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone...wrote this...?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

um.....If he really wants to piss people off...come out as the Undertaker.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF IS THIS?!? WTF THEY DONE TO DOLPH?!?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That lowkey was kinda racist. YIKES!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is kinda comical, I can't even lie.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I want more Balor shade!!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolph just roasted Naomi


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Please don't let Dolph do blackface for Naomi.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I love Ziggler. Please go to NJPW or ROH though because this is ridiculous. Great promo guy and hell of a worker,
kills himself for nothing.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It's like when you mess around in create a wrestler's entrance but in real life lol!


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dolph saying he knows what we deserve and giving us a Naomi entrance as punishment :ha

I fucking love the acknowledgement that she's awful


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Well damn, RIP Zigman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is hilarious I'm sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Lmao what the fuck.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

ziggler is fucked
no matter how funny this gets his career is now forever midcarder at best.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmaooo did Ziggler mouth "Fuck outta here" when he threw the mic? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was that a booger I seen :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> um.....If he really wants to piss people off...come out as the Undertaker.


No. He should come out as this guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF was that shit?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

He's not wrong.... most WWE fans left just want shiny and flashy. Poor Zigs. Poor us. WWE sucks.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Good heel action so far on live


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Intentionally Dark, and unintentionally funny. Imagine if he had done Savage, or Undertaker? Hogan?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That Naomi impression was pretty on the nose. Naomi was an afterthought for 5 years, but once she figured out a cool entrance, pushed to the title right away.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Backstage run in with Roode? Zigs makes fun of his gimmick etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ziggler was really good there. Shame to see his overness die over the years. That was good heel work though.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, the Naomi one made me laugh. That wig...


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

That was interesting by Ziggler, at least he tried. Smackdown is bothering to actually give effort this week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tumblr girls getting mad cause Zigs was throwing shade on Naomi's entrance :HA :HA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> No. He should come out as this guy.


As 'The Rabid Badger'?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It feels like Zayn is never going to amount to anything. They can't even give him a mid-card title.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Smackdown is doing some dark meta stuff. I like it. Too bad Vince is gonna undermine it with another "shakeup."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kind of hope English wins just to hear his theme again. :lol


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Headliner said:


> It feels like Zayn is never going to amount to anything. They can't even give him a mid-card title.


He just an entrance....

which sucks Imho


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Naomi entrance sucks and deserved to be made fun of. She's terrible in the ring as well.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wtf


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami deserves way better.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Intentionally Dark, and unintentionally funny. *Imagine if he had done Savage*, or Undertaker? Hogan?


He did do Savage. Remember the one with the robe and the woman? That was Randy Savage. Did you start watching wrestling 5 years ago? 10 years ago? You one of them young fans who don't know shit that pre-dates John Cena?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sami is sentenced to the jobber undercard!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami loses in basically a minute.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone know who the chick was who imitated Elizabeth?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...Is that the third victory Aiden has over Sami?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Sami raises a foundation for Syria.
>MAKE HIM JOB DAMNIT! :vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Zayn losing in that fashion. :buried


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Sami is in the doghouse


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Kind of hope English wins just to hear his theme again. :lol


lol you got your wish


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jobber lives matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahahahahah english on the mic being chase


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, Sami jobbing out on a lousy Oklahoma roll in 2 minutes isn't some special secret Daniel Bryan push. They just don't care for him at all.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Vickie Guerrero's son-in-law defeats local jobber!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Really? Sami lost just like that?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

lets the sami fans begin their crying and say how they are finished with this company
and then say the same next week
and the week after that, and so on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This was why I stopped watching this shit live... it's god awful. Even commentary is having a hard time not sounding disgusted.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is so fucking gay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> He did do Savage. Remember the one with the robe and the woman? That was Randy Savage. Did you start watching wrestling 5 years ago? 10 years ago? You one of them young fans who don't know shit that pre-dates John Cena?



I honestly mistook it for a Flair/Savage amalgam. Do you even recall Flair's old entrances? Are you one of those so called fans that only watched WWE? Who is this Cena you speak of?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Sami raises a foundation for Syria.
> >MAKE HIM JOB DAMNIT! :vince3


:trump "Vince, he is helping those illegal inmigrants, make him pay"

:vince3 "Ok"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf, Big E already sweating.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm about 99% sure you can clearly see Kofi's dick.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha told you, shane vs owens in a hell in a cell


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*This is the part where Kevin Owens gets fired.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor Sami.
Will we ever hear the ending of that song?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So I figure that was Vince on the opposite end of the phonecall.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This show has been a step up tonight. Storylines developing. Dark themes. Makes one wonder if someone else is in charge of it now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I want the Usos vs New Day in a Usos Penitentiary Match (Hell in a Cell Match)!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> This show has been a step up tonight. Storylines developing. Dark themes. Makes one wonder if someone else is in charge of it now.




I think Vince has put his evil finger on it but is possibly working with writers. I mean that was def the boss on the phone there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shadowcran said:


> This show has been a step up tonight. Storylines developing. Dark themes. Makes one wonder if someone else is in charge of it now.


Lets hope they keep it up next week and the weeks after.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

so far better then raw


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

307858 said:


> I want the Usos vs New Day in a Usos Penitentiary Match (Hell in a Cell Match)!!


And with a shitload of weapons inside.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> So I figure that was Vince on the opposite end of the phonecall.


I got that impression too. Here comes bryan saying Shano has to do a public apology.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shane must be getting suspended or fired.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seeing DB walk down to the ring all serious with the crowd chanting his name like that makes me miss him too much.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Is he going to ask for shane to resign.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

blackholeson said:


> *This is the part where Kevin Owens gets fired.*


Like Game of Thrones season 7 :lmao

You are being fired for disorderly conduct, do you deny it......Kevin Owens.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

It'd be funny if Shane gets fired, but Bryan hires him back as a Wrestler.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This should not be in the ring... should be in an office. Can't get basic shit right.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> ...Is that the third victory Aiden has over Sami?


Yup, I think it could be 3 in a row.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> I honestly mistook it for a Flair/Savage amalgam. Do you even recall Flair's old entrances? Are you one of those so called fans that only watched WWE? Who is this Cena you speak of?


Did you hear the music? That was clearly Randy Savage's old WWE theme. He didn't mix any other gimmicks up. I've been watching pro-wrestling since the mid 80s.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought Bryan was gonna do some sort of fake out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a fucking advert ffs


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Thank you Shane"?.. Uh, he's not fired guys.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All we need is Owens to come out and twirl his mustache. :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

HHAHAHA what a cop-out. Pussies. Still, this a heavy angle and I like that they're trying it on Smackdown.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nooo.They should have done public apology bit, Owens comes out and enrages him further, prompting ANOTHER brawl, then suspension. Got to play these things out right


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So Stephanie can slap the crap out of anybody on Raw but Shane can't punch Owens? Alrighty then.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

How can Vince do this to his own son?!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Please don't use this angle to bring Stephanie to SD


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

How come none of the other wrestlers have done this before in Kayfabe at least? Like you think Austin would have tried to sue Vince at some point. Why didn't Daniel try and sue the Authority for all the crap they put him through? I'm thinking to deeply into this lol!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SHUT UP MARKS /punk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So far, this Smackdown has been pretty fucking great honestly. I'm surprised.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> So Stephanie can slap the crap out of anybody on Raw but Shane can't punch Owens? Alrighty then.


Triple H could also beat the shit out of anyone he chose to.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hahahaha you have to imagine what's suppose that Vince was yelling to Bryan.

"FIRE HIS ASS, DAMMIT, OR I'LL WILL MAKE HIM KISS MINE". :vince5


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> How come none of the other wrestlers have done this before in Kayfabe at least? Like you think Austin would have tried to sue Vince at some point. Why didn't Daniel try and sue the Authority for all the crap they put him through? I'm thinking to deeply into this lol!


Usually in wrestling, it's the bad guys who sue people, because it's seen as less honorable than just going in there and kicking everyone's ass.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> Did you hear the music? That was clearly Randy Savage's old WWE theme. He didn't mix any other gimmicks up. I've been watching pro-wrestling since the mid 80s.


I've watched since 1978, Mid South and Continental only back then as that was all our antenna could get(and sometimes not even those would come in depending on the weather). The blond girl reminded me more of random pretty women that Flair would bring to the ring to show off(never to see them again). Savage would merely point to Elizabeth, Flair would have them do the twirl. And Flair wore the robe, savage kind of a cloak...I never realized it but yeah, Savage wore a cloak.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

That last segment was great. Bryan and Shane acted that out perfectly, the in ring talent could learn something from that.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I am watching the UK Broadcast on my stream it seems. You guys have better commercials. Gucci commercials with Portishead....when will 'Murica?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Best Smackdown in such a long fucking time, and Jinder has yet to appear on this show. Coincidence, I think not. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ziggler's new gimmick should be a Cellular rep giving girls big networks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

scshaastin said:


> Please don't use this angle to bring Stephanie to SD


Shh! Jesus Tapdancing Christ, don't give Vince ideas! We need that about as much as we need a coca cola enema.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

young is every where.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Usually in wrestling, it's the bad guys who sue people, because it's seen as less honorable than just going in there and kicking everyone's ass.


Yeah I see what you mean Austin wouldn't sue someone who wronged him he would just go after them. Daniel would want to solve it in a honorable way.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> All we need is Owens to come out and twirl his mustache. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jinder in a fly ass suit, once again.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> So Stephanie can slap the crap out of anybody on Raw but Shane can't punch Owens? Alrighty then.


Because.......... feminism?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Never would've thought that Jinder Mahal would be the one to come out on top out of 3MB.

Don't hinder Jinder indeed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Triple H could also beat the shit out of anyone he chose to.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm not sure how to feel about Jinder's suit.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The real star of SD Live...AJ Styles.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Only hearing 20 secs of AJ's theme song :vincecry


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Twirl the Mustache? Great, that gave me a Big Bully Busick flashback. Complete with his finisher, the Stumppuller.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Here comes Baron "Satan worshipper" Corbin.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Corbin: the champion of the concussed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

WTF? AJ is not wrestling in his open challenge and he's shilling for Steph Infection!!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> That last segment was great. Bryan and Shane acted that out perfectly, the in ring talent could learn something from that.


Owens, Bryan, Shane have been phenomenal tonight.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fuck off i want a open challenge aj does not need to be in feud with Corbin


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

I want bobby vs aj 

takes me back to the old cough tna days....


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*10 10 10 10 10 10 10 10
*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't like Russo, but that one made me laugh


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905235936799285248


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems like Tye has been slotted to be a low to mid-carder that loses to other mid-carders.


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)

KO's A Bitch :whoo


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

why do they not use the pip during the main event its really stupid that they dont


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Did the U.S. title open challenge take a night off?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Pretty solid match


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ :lol :lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

smackdown has been kinda dark today i hope they keep it up


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Corbin's theme is so lit


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

We were told Corbin is being punished and that why he dropped the mitb case and is now facing AJ.
I think its AJ that is the one being punished.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm totally gonna watch Total Bellas. It's a guilty pleasure lol!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm guessing AJ and Bobby Roode will team up in the dark match main event, seeing as both of them weren't in action tonight.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With Total Bellas coming soon I am surprised they are not promoting the show on Raw or Smackdown with the Divas.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> With Total Bellas coming soon I am surprised they are not promoting the show on Raw or Smackdown with the Divas.


Alexa and Natayla are both on it and they are champs at the moment. I guess it's kinda promoted in that way.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ is hilarious tonight for some reason.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Byron must be thrilled that Graves is sitting at the same table with him again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Didn't AJ beat Tye in like record time? Why give him another chance? Dumpster Fire will ruin it anyway since he'll be mad that Tye got a title shot after he just beat Tye.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ellsworth is a lucky mothafucka


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I miss Charlotte and Becky.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carmella kissing and smacking a troll. This episode just got strange.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Big Cass must have been happy to see that.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So Bobby is supposed to be a Rick Rude/Flair type of guy...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Imagine being Big Cass watching that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Carmella wears the pants around here :hbk1


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And that's the moment when @MarkyWhipwreck wanted to be Ellsworth


----------



## KLooking1990 (Sep 15, 2016)

Mmmm Carmella plays rough


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

What the hell was that?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm so confused? Why did she kiss him then slap him? LOL!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Big Cass is not happy


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. Carmella is pretty darn comfortable in this role. And I am quite enjoying it, yes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That old guy patting Nakamura 's stomach was pretty weird


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I miss Charlotte and Becky.


Who doesn't miss those women? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Main event time. Ready for like 50 commercial breaks...and there we go.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Carmella revealing her inner Shaniqua..


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Carmella kissing Ellsworth:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's happening to Nakamura. He's running into the WWE casuals and pro-WWE/anti indy fans who find his entrance weird and dumb. It's kinda been happening but this seemed more noticeable.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanted to see Roooooooo....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sup Big Cass


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm so confused? Why did she kiss him then slap him? LOL!


Somebody probably typo'd the script and had it reversed :lmao


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> I'm guessing AJ and Bobby Roode will team up in the dark match main event, seeing as both of them weren't in action tonight.



Roode beat Kanellis is a dark match before tonights show with a ddt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Who doesn't miss those women? :lol


Me >. Not that I hate them, just don't care about them, or, to say it better, they made not care about them


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

This Smackdown is good. Someone tweet Road Dogg and asked if he's been fired.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm so confused? Why did she kiss him then slap him? LOL!


Because he's her bitch??


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wtf? Naka has just been standing there the entire time?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Who doesn't miss those women? :lol


You have a point there! :laugh: Well I understand why Charlotte isn't there what with Ric being sick. Maybe Becky is with her? They are good friends. Well hopefully Ric gets better soon. I miss them wrestling. They have good energy. I hope you know what I mean lol! :smile2:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

307858 said:


> This Smackdown is good. Someone tweet Road Dogg and asked if he's been fired.


Being employed or unemployed does not matter in WWE!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

@MarkyWhipwreck


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905244120200990720


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

307858 said:


> This Smackdown is good. Someone tweet Road Dogg and asked if he's been fired.


it also has been a little dark like it hope they really keep this up


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Nakamura looks kinda badass tonight. Acting more like his NXT self.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The less Jinder the better.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Nakamura looks kinda badass tonight. Acting more like his NXT self.


looks like he is motivated for this match at least how it looks like 2 me


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Aren't the Singh brothers not allowed to sit down?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Because he's her bitch??


I like the use of Supernatural gifs lol! Maybe they are into some kinky stuff? :serious: Ewwww I don't want to think about that!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT NAKAMURA WAS GETTING RKO'D THERE


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> You have a point there! :laugh: Well I understand why Charlotte isn't there what with Ric being sick. Maybe Becky is with her? They are good friends. Well hopefully Ric gets better soon. I miss them wrestling. They have good energy. I hope you know what I mean lol! :smile2:


Both are backstage, just doing nothing like Harper, Rowan and bunch more in the SD roster


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

was there any breezango tonight?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The High King said:


> was there any breezango tonight?


Nope.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> Somebody probably typo'd the script and had it reversed :lmao


Is it bad that I could see that happening? :laugh:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I am still calling for Triple Threat. Unless they really do want to put Nakamura over both Cena and Orton one on one. I just don't see it happening. I will be legit surprised.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Freddy Mercury is rolling in his grave that his voice is being used in the worst car commercial I've ever scene


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The High King said:


> was there any breezango tonight?


They were too shook by the Twin Peaks finale and didn't make it to TV this week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That DDT spot would have been nuts


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

no appearances tonight for

Breezango
Ascension
Bobby Roode
Eric Rowan
Luke Harper
Hype Bros
Becky
Charlotte

11 of the roster I can count right away,


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

Therapy said:


> Freddy Mercury is rolling in his grave that his voice is being used in the worst car commercial I've ever scene


I have you seen the car commercial thas using trashena (cena) theme.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I keep seeing The Great Kabuki...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Both are backstage, just doing nothing like Harper, Rowan and bunch more in the SD roster


Oh I thought they weren't there. I wonder how they feel not being used? I guess they can at least have fun playing video games with The New Day.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shades of Cowboy Bob....


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Orton like "bitch I don't take headrops don't even try it"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loving this match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Superplexes are normally blah to me but that was a great superplex.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

naka is winning but will it be clean?


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

good match so far would love to see ppv match with more time


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

my heart....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Superplex 9.5/10 on the Ishii scale


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful powerslam like usual from Orton


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Orton doing most of the work in there. Nakamura needs to start pulling his damn weight


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome chemistry between these two. Crowd is lit too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RKO into the armbar...that was nice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick arm bar counter on that RKO.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Could see Nakamura being a really good heel in WWE. He has to be a face right now but down the line, could work.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I love these slow matches building up in tempo. That's the secret of great matches.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

come on naka


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

If only they waited to do this match at a ppv


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That counter was really nice, this is a pretty good match


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*That RKO counter was awesome.*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YES NAKAMURA!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Jinder's suit is hideous :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loved the match. Hope these guys wrestle again in the future.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to say. Great match to top a great episode of SD. We'd been deprived too long.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I was kinda hoping for a triple threat match


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nakamura beating Cena and Orton clean in the same year. Dat push is real.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Pushing this goof hard. Hasn't had a good match in WWE yet where he hasnt been carried in there.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, good match; nice clean finish to end a good show. Nice.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Holy shit dude, Nakamura beats Cena and Orton in the span of a month. Solid match too.


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

yes!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow next week they are having 3 title matches in the show.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

SUE
OWENS
SUE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit! Vince!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince himself? On Smackdown?

Is Owens about to grow into the biggest heel in the company?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vince + Owens = gold


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince is coming next week to fire Road Dogg.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Well hopefully Ric gets better soon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince on next weeks Smackdown :mark:


Tonight was one of the best Smackdown's in a while. Keep this shit up.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Vince is lame.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Orton and Nakamura have some good chemistry. Would like to see a proper PPV program between them.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

When the New Day were cutting Vegas pun promos they should have said "Always bet on black!!"


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Orton lost...whoa.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Cena is above Orton on the totem pole. If John Boy did the business, so was Orton...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

When was the last time Vince himself showed up on Smackdown? Years right?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Still not a great show or even a good show.

But, it is giving me things to look forward to which I haven't been able to say in a while. The Owens/Shane stuff got really good tonight. The main event was pretty good though not the best these two could do.

And they've build up 3 title matches, one of which in the Street Fight I can't wait for, and an appearance by Vince dealing with Kevin Owens. I'm intrigued.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Am I supposed to get excited over the guy ruining WWE showing up on WWE?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, I'm interested. We haven't seen Vince for ages, and we definitely haven't seen him on Smackdown in a looooooong time.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Very fun Smackdown! I'm obviously upset about the ending, but they did a great job hyping all the feuds. 

Waaaaay better than RAW! 9/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The state of this show and these threads in 2017..

whew.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Next week SD is gonna be great, unless they do some fuckery

Vince/Owens should be great

Natalya/Naomi had the bestter womens match at Summerslam

AJ can carry Tye to his best match of they let them

New Day/Usos always have good matches


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

NewOmega said:


> I have you seen the car commercial thas using trashena (cena) theme.







:fuckthis


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

i find it random as hell they built up so much to make me look forward to next week show


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE believes giving Nakamura clean wins could make up for his lack of mic work. 

Is clear the company are protectiing him and not trusting him 4 weeks as contender is a proof, this win over Orton is redundant because he already pinned John Cena and we all knew he was receiving another chance but the fact that they are afraid of booking him as contender for an entire month speak volumes about the lack of faith in him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


It's great to see he is doing well! :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Vince is coming next week to fire Road Dogg.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

next week smackdown is like a min ppv


----------



## Jason Wise (Aug 21, 2017)

I want someone to really punch vince in the his old man face.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I think the last time Vince was on Smackdown was for a segment promoting the Network. He only showed up on the titan-tron if I remember correctly.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> WWE believes giving Nakamura clean wins could make up for his lack of mic work.
> 
> Is clear the company are protectiing him and not trusting him 4 weeks as contender is a proof, this win over Orton is redundant because he already pinned John Cena and we all knew he was receiving another chance but the fact that they are afraid of booking him as contender for an entire month speak volumes about the lack of faith in him.


Giving guys who are insanely over clean wins keeps them over or/and makes them MORE over. It's booking 101, and sad that it needs to be pointed out in between 50:50 hell.
People always say ring work is irrelevant if you can kill it on the mic, and while true, it works the other way around, too. If you have a butt full of aura around you, mic work doesn't mean a thing. Plenty of examples in history.

And with Nakamura, mic work is totally, utterly irrelevant.

I'm just curious if they ever figure out that the lack of investment in Nakamura's PPV matches could be because his opponents there just flat out suck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> @MarkyWhipwreck
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905244120200990720


That lucky f*cking bastard :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty good episode. 

Owens being a horrible person, Carmella being a total cunt, pretty darn good main event match. 

Pretty, pretty, pretty good. 

:bjpenn


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They're reaaaalllllly building up this Sin City episode of Smackdown next week, there's like 3 title matches, including a street fight, and Vince is gonna appear. Is this for any particular reason? Is it an anniversary or something?


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Well damn, I may have been completely wrong in my early assessment of tonight's show. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the opening segment with Shane and KO. After that promo, I think it might be the best storyline on SD right now...definitely has the most heat. I just began watching this episode and it's off to a great start. Hopefully the rest of the show is as fantastic as that was.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Great main event. Nakamura really needs to step up now with the push they've given him.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Eliko said:


> *Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Randy Orton - **** (YES).*
> 
> Great wrestling match.
> Felt like an important match. Hot crowd with dueling chants. 1st time they touched in the ring.
> ...


Great main event on Raw & Great main event on SD. When was the last time we saw that?!

2 different matches but it had the same scenario in the end - The 'Veteran' is putting over the rising star.
Although Randy & Shinsuke are the same age but Orton was the guy who called the match because Shinsuke is still a rookie when it comes to the main roster.


I think it was by far Nakamura's best match yet on the main roster.
Poor Shinsuke now has to work with Jinder inside HIAC.
Really hope he wins the title from Jinder, Then a rematch with Orton at Royal Rumble and WM match with AJ.

Corey Graves on SD is huge improvement.

Sad how the entire show revolves around a McMahon.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Shane forgetting his lines and looking like a total loser :ti


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey this week's Smackdown was actually enjoyable. The show flowed fine and I followed everything. It kicked off with the Shane/Kevin Owens confrontation and the feud got personal with Owens verbal attacks to Shane. Carmella's post-match promo where she dumped Ellsworth was pretty good too. 

That Ziggler re-debut. Man, that was embarrassing. Although I legit lol'd when he mocked Naomi's entrance. Loved how Daniel Bryan compared his animosity with The Miz last year to Shane's animosity with Owens. The Shinsuke/Orton match was pretty good with the right result. How many guys can say they defeated Cena and Orton clean in a span of a few weeks? Lastly, Vince McMahon is coming to Smackdown next week and there are three Title matches. That's fine with me.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Gotta say, pretty much the whole show last night was very good to great. The KO/Shane stuff is superb, the Carmella/Ellsworth stuff is taking plenty of interesting twists and turns, everything felt like it meant something or advanced a storyline, the Orton/Nakamura match was very good, Corbin/Dillinger had a decent bout, and they've set up a bumper episode for next week too.

Well done. :clap


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Enjoyed the show, thought it was much better than this weeks Raw. Good main event with the right result, Owens was great too. Pleased to see Graves replace JBL.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Please stop giving Shane long scripts. I like the guy but it's embarrassing when he just blanks out, and he's done is a fair few times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The RKO into the armbar takedown was rather nice.

Shane/KO stuff was well done too tbh.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Random fact: the babe that accompanied Dolph Ziggler out on the stage is Eugene's wife. Yes, that Eugene lol.


----------

